# Price Increase Coming - Chance to Save $$$ on Martell Knives



## Dave Martell (May 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,
It's been a while since I posted in my forum, just a busy person these days. And yet as busy as I am I'm finding it ever more difficult to turn a profit with the crazy rising costs of materials/consumables, as well as the increased communication times, and a stagnated pricing structure. It's become clear to me that I need to make some changes if I'm to stay above water so to that end here's what I've decided to do....

*1. Increase the price of Martell Knives *

It's been far too long since I addressed this and it's clear that I can not continue to offer the quality of product I do for what I currently charge. I will be immediately, and significantly, increasing the prices of my knives.

*Note - stainless knives will be priced even higher than carbon from this point on. More time, expense, etc must be covered.


*2. No more customization*

The amount of time to communicate with each and every customer is extremely high (time consuming) although not un-enjoyable as I get to know the customer and what he/she is after, and whether or not I can provide this, but the discussions about handle options can get crazy long sometimes. Not only that but the hunt for handle materials can go on and on and on..._time slips away_.

For Martell Knives, starting directly, I will build handles in my own style from stock that I have on hand, sized to fit the particular knife they're to be installed onto. Doing this has worked out well in the past for me.

For rehandle customers, I will have to continue with custom orders - for now - although my pricing may have to increase in time. I will leave this as is for now as I don't have a good solution here.




*So how can you save some $$$ on Martell Knives? *

Even though the pricing for Martell Knives will increase immediately I am going to make an offer now @ KKF only....

If you get your name in my book (wait list) by the end of this upcoming weekend (May 9, 2021) I will extend my current pricing to you. No deposits required!

*Note - the above only applies to sujihikis, nakiris, & petties. Gyutos are not included in this offer!


As for gyutos, the last chance to purchase a Martell gyuto at current pricing will be through District Cutlery for this next batch I'll be sending them within this upcoming month. 



Thanks to all my customers, past and future, for your support and friendship you've given me over the years. I hope to be able to keep on trucking through many more.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## daveb (May 6, 2021)

Wishing you the best Dave. I cherish my Martell.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 10, 2021)

Thanks to all you guys who placed your name in my book. It's great to know that I'm still wanted.


----------



## juice (May 10, 2021)

This all seems remarkably sensible.


----------

